# Pirate Chest WIP



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't know how this will come out but I'm giving it a try.

Hubby and I want a good looking pirate chest but what we've found in stores are either too small, too expensive, or too cheesy looking. So I thought I'd take some spare scraps of Styrofoam and see what I could do.

I thought you all would enjoy watching me give it a try weather I succeed or fail.

Wish me luck!

This first pic is of my concept sketched out on paper









I began cutting the Styrofoam tonight and got the front, back and side panels of the basic box cut. I sanded and carved some plank and woodgrain detailing.


















I'm at this point right now and am pretty pleased with it so far  I hope I can pull this off.

Tomorrow is another day, I'm beat. Niters all!


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

That looks really good so far, keep posting all the pictures!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

After some trial and error, I found that a sharp pencil worked best/quickest for laying in the wood grain. I don't have a fine enough bit for my dremel but I will definitely get one the future. I'm sure that would make quick work of it. The problem with this project is that I needed a fine/thin wood grain. SIGH...so I'm having to do this literally by hand but I guess it's a labor of love 

I got all four panels grained and set them in place with Elmer's wood glue (works great on polystyrene).

I spent the night trying different paints and techniques to get a realistic distressed wood look to it on a test piece and failed miserably. I think I have to resort to using the same paint that I use on my tombstones as polystyrene is witchy when it comes to coating with paint without leaving little white spots of foam showing through due to it's texture. I won't be able to get the proper paint until next week (whahhhhh!).

But in the mean time, I have more construction and planning to do. I'm planning on an arched lid so that would add at least 8-10 inches overall.

The main box I've built measures out to roughly 18"lengh, 10"high, 12"deep. Here are project update pics.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I think learning from failure is more important than successes so I'll share my paint attempt failures on this project...

This first pic shows Rustoleum American Accent Paint (I coated it on pretty thick) Leather Brown on the top left and Colonial Red to the mid right. And the rest is Minwax Red Mahogany stain. I tried brushing on the stain and wiping off. No good...still had white foam bubbles showing. Then at the top of the test peice, I just brushed it on thick and left it. I still had white bubbles showing after drying.










Then I tried taking one of my airbrush paints which generally makes a great looking wood color (Createx Lt Brown). I used a black sharpie in the woodgrain and then brushed the paint on the foam directly and...sigh...no good









Then I tried directly airbrushing on the foam and the stupid white bubbles still showed through.


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

looks great - try a latex dark first coat and then dry brush the wood tone that way you can cover the white and fill in the grain, and the dry brush wood tones will sit on highest points....


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

After seeing the bride that you've already done, I have no doubt that this will be a walk in the park for you!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Moon Dog, I didn't do the Bride. That was LaurieBeast. I only wish I was *THAT* good LOL

But I'm sure I'll manage with this chest one way or another.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

daveo1101 said:


> looks great - try a latex dark first coat and then dry brush the wood tone that way you can cover the white and fill in the grain, and the dry brush wood tones will sit on highest points....


yeah, that's what I was thinking. That's how I do my tombstones (with a good exterior latex paint). But I need to buy some more paint and can't get to the store until Friday so it'll have to wait.

But that's ok, I can get started working on the chest lid in the meantime. Which is better actually because the paint job will be more uniform if I do it all at once.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Cassie7 said:


> Moon Dog, I didn't do the Bride. That was LaurieBeast. I only wish I was *THAT* good LOL
> 
> But I'm sure I'll manage with this chest one way or another.


Sorry, y'all look alike to me!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, I have an update for you all...

I started working on the chest lid. I began by making a 1 1/4" high base for the lid. I carefully made sure that it matched the top of the chest base and squared it off with triangular blocks in the corners to add stability

Then I carved the lid sides and glued them in place...









I carved the lid slats (4 of them, 2 sides and two thin ones for the top) and laid them in place. You can see spaces between the slats as I haven't glued them in place yet. Also, I have push pins holding the side panals in place on the base while glue dries so the slats can't lay flush until I remove the pins. I was just checking for their fit and so far, so good.


















I've decided on a paint color (It'll match the base of our animated Deadeye Drake). I'll have Lowes match the color in a good exterior latex (same as I use for my tombstones, it's worth the expense). I'll then take a black sharpie to the woodgrain groves and knots...a little drybrushing over it all and that should work for the paint. By the way, I also carved the wood grain on the inside of the lid as well.

Hubby and I were thinking of buying real wroght iron hardware for corner brackets (they're fairly cheap) and I'm going to line the inside of the chest with felt...well, that's the plan at this stage 

We're still working out how to hinge the lid as polystyrene is weak. I'm considering a piano hinge set in place with wood screws steeped in Elmer's wood glue. A piano hinge would run the length of the inside back of the chest and be covered by the felt. I'm not sure yet about it though.

ETA: I forgot to mention that I'm planning on making vertical straps for the chest out of Crayola Model Magic Clay (fantastic stuff if you haven't checked it out yet) and paint them black. We'll also adorn the chest straps with brass capped tacks.


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

The detail of the woodgrain is so awesome!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks 22ndStHorror! I did it by dragging a very sharp pencil across the foam.

Update:
I discovered that we already had a good wood colored quality can of exterior paint in storage so I dug it out and began painting. Sorry the photo is so bad but here is a progress pic...









I've painted the base of the chest and began drawing in the black grain with a thick sharpie pen in the grooves. I haven't detailed the side panal grain yet so you can see the difference between the front and side panal (with and without the sharpie effect). I've gotten the top glued together but I still need to use some filler here and there and then run another bead of glue along the seams to give it some more strength. But this gives you a good idea of how it's coming along.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I got some more work done over night.

After gluing the top pieces together, there were some gaps so I used Hobbico HobbyLite filler in them...you can see the filler in the seams in this pic. This filler is fantastic for use on foam as it completely adheres and sands smoothly. This shot is of the underbelly of the lid...









And here's a couple of shots of the painted base. It's about finished now...

















I can't speak highly enough about the HobbyLite Filler for working with styrofoam. I've used it on my tombstones as well.

I've also made corner brackets out of Crayola Model Magic which will be painted black and glued onto the chest sides with Elmer's Wood Glue...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

This is coming along very nicely!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking really good!

You could add some brass paper fasteners on the front and back boards to simulate brass nails.


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

That is looking REALLY good!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody! Moon Dog, I was thinking along those lines too


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

After I was sure that the seam filler dried on the lid, I laid another bead of wood glue to strengthen the seams. I'm waiting for that to dry completely before I proceed to paint.

In the mean time, the Crayola Model Magic Clay brackets I made and painted had dried so glued them to the base of the chest...










After setting the lid on top of the base, I'm thinking that the lid needs matching brackets too since it's so tall. I'll probably add that.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't you just hate it when you put so much detail into a prop and some people just walk by it like it isn't even there. It looks fantastic!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention that a few months ago I carved a skull out of foam and coated it with latex just to see how it would look. I'm thinking of painting it and applying it onto the lid...what do you all think?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

evilbob said:


> Don't you just hate it when you put so much detail into a prop and some people just walk by it like it isn't even there. It looks fantastic!!


Thanks, I'm pretty pleased with my first attempt with foam outside of tombstones. Hubby gave me a side glance when I said "I could probably do that". He pretty much dared me so here it is LOL. He was even raising eyebrows at me when I hand molded the corner brackets out of the Crayola clay.

And yeah, most people just buzz past stuff like this but there are the select few that are completely blown away, appreciate the toil and ask questions. That makes it worth while...well, that along with the little ones that the mood of the scene totally scare the crap out of ROFL


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, I completely appreciate the effort! Ever see my cacti or tikis?

How would that skull look on the front, like an elaborate keyhole plate?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking really good so far! I like the skull idea, nice touch!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

very nice work


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I finished painting the lid and added the Crayola Model Magic brackets and foam skull 

The only thing left to do are the hinges, side handles, a few brass tacks for decor and line the inside with felt.


















And the lid under-belly...


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Dang! That looks excellent!!
Great job Cassie7!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very impressive!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks! I'm pretty pleased at my first attempt 

it looks great next to Deadeye Drake too. It's the perfect size.

We're going to fill it with fake coins (thanks Oriental Trading for making a gross of them so cheap LOL) and have a blucky impaled to the ground in front of it with a cutlass through his chest with his hand reaching up and into the treasure chest with good ole Deadeye Drake standing over him. This will be right next to our full sized cannon with full sized upright stocks with bucky's in them so it'll make a nice themed scene.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

BTW, the skull looks too white so I'm going to drybrush him a bit darker


----------



## Adventuress (Aug 23, 2007)

Great job on the treasure chest and on your tombstones! The devil is in the details but it is really worth the effort!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks! I actually had fun experimenting with this. I'm not 100% pleased with it but for a first attempt, I can't complain.

I probably won't do anything more elaborate until I find a good system of hard-coating the foam. I could have coated it with latex, but then I would have lost most of my wood grain detail. I guess I need to explore options more.

But it's amazing what you can do with foam and clay.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

That turned out great Cassie! Now all thats left to do is ship it to me!!!!!


----------



## flo-style (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow great job ;-))


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks flo-style 

LOL buckaneerbabe! Sure, I'll ship it to you...for about $400!

Damn, this was a real labor of love (with learning curves) and what sucks is that it's so fragile (being foam).

If I do another (and I probally will down the road), it will be made of wood. I already have ideas for it.

My biggest mistake on this project is making it from foam without hard-coating capability. I was just feeling crafty and had foam scraps on hand so I ran with it.

But it will make a good prop for this year and it gave me more experience working with foam.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks flo-style!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Cassie7 said:


> Thanks, I'm pretty pleased with my first attempt with foam outside of tombstones. Hubby gave me a side glance when I said "I could probably do that". He pretty much dared me so here it is LOL. He was even raising eyebrows at me when I hand molded the corner brackets out of the Crayola clay.
> 
> And yeah, most people just buzz past stuff like this but there are the select few that are completely blown away, appreciate the toil and ask questions. That makes it worth while...well, that along with the little ones that the mood of the scene totally scare the crap out of ROFL


Cassie7, and you showed your husband too. LOL!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I haven't forgotten this project. I'm still working on it. I just have other stuff that I'm working on at the same time. 

I've added the clay brackets to the lid and decorative brass tacks at this point. I have hinges and a beautiful silk lining to add yet and then it should be done.

Here's an update pic...


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks really good... maybe some straps with buckles?

Just a thought...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, I agree Moon Dog...it definitely needs something more. but I don't know if I'll have time to do it for this year.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Great job. Love it.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I got the hinges on and the lining glued in place. I'm calling this done for this year. When I have more time, I'll probably add straps and buckles.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great! Ya've done a great job!


----------



## CPUSolutions (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL that looks awesome!! Nice pics


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

thats awesomely great


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks GREAT....going with a pirate theme this year. Found this while searching for props

GREAT work....going to start one this weekend 

Dennis


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Great job Cassie, I love it!!!


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Excellent work! Your attention to detail is what sets it apart.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

This was totally awesome.

Great job.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Cassie this project almost slipped past me somehow and I'm so glad it didn't. It is another fabulous project and I'm such a fan of your work. What's next?


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Cassie,


Very nice work. It is amazing what you can accomplish with just a bit of foam. Have you thought about coating the chest with a layer of modge podge? It dries perfectly clear and would give it a bit of protection. Something to ponder over. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW...I absolutely love it... I've never thought about pirates for my haunt, until now. Great tutorial Cassie...I really need to stop reading your threads...lol. I keep adding projects to my list.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the great comments. This thread is pretty old, I was surprised to see it resurrected with such enthusiasm. I'm really happy that it gave so many people inspiration.

It really made me feel good. Thanks again


----------



## 1jimbeam (Apr 11, 2008)

*pirates chest*

Here is a picture of our pirates chest. I did not make it a friend of mine did. It is made for an actor inside. the mask on the front is where the actor looks out for victims. the Treausre is a trap door. The rat and most of the gold lifts up for the actor to pop out of. It is one of our best scares.
Jim Beam
Fearlovers.com


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Great job! Looks excellent, great detail.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Awesome piece of work.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 8, 2008)

That's just awesome!


----------



## mcdeo (Jul 3, 2008)

Simply amazing. Thank you for sharing. 

Any pics with gold in it?


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

I tip my hat to you... fantastic job! I adapted a cardboard treasure chest last year and hated it. This year I bought a nice wood chest for $13 at Marshall's. I made a cannon last year using pink foam and it took so long I chickened out of making a chest from the same material. You did great with your project and your creative use of Crayola Model Magic really sells the prop as authentic. Great job!


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Looks great! I'd like to build a pirates chest but not sure if I'll be able to squeeze it in this year. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------

